
Why the future doesn't need us. By Bill Joy [2000] - sublemonic
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/8.04/joy_pr.html
======
tocomment
I never understood the gray goo problem. Isn't life, evolution's best attempt
at gray goo? Developed over the past few billion years? How could we invent
something that replicates faster and more efficiently than life does?

Even it's ultimately possible, I can't imagine it would happen by accident. It
would certainly require a lot of deliberate effort, and 1000s of new
technologies.

~~~
goodside
What gave you the idea that evolution designs optimal solutions? This is like
saying a Boeing 747 can't fly because eagles are the upper bound on flight
speed.

~~~
solinent
A Boeing can't reproduce, and cannot heal itself.

(edit: I mean to say that there are processes that evolution has evolved that
have eluded us and may continue to elude us indefinitely)

------
paulnelligan
we can never recreate consciousness, we can only approximate it ... ones and
zeros will never be able to compete with true spirit.

~~~
mootothemax
So what about analog computers?

